# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - ORT Plus V1.84 Released [ MSM8960 , New eMMC ID's ] More Power

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [24 OCT 2012]  Description :   *ORT Plus V1.84 Released* Release Notes:  *MSM8960 CPU Platform Improvements :* MSM8960 NEW CPU ID Added [ 0x406B50E1 ] [ 0x407910E1 ]MSM8960 Routines improved and tested with Samsung I747 , I747M , T999*New Flash eMMC IDs Supported :* FlashID:0x414734461501004D,SubFlashID:0x3C305FE242  F1CF1FFlashID:0x424738461501004D,SubFlashID:0x748F5F6E42  F0AA0DFlashID:0x424738461501004D,SubFlashID:0x51905F0642  F09507FlashID:0x414734461501004D,SubFlashID:0x90F34F8A42  F1A51AFlashID:0x424738461501004D,SubFlashID:0xCAE43F9642  003414*Memory / RAM Optimization :* Memory Handling is optimized especially for scanning DLL Files  *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

